# New Shower Curtain



## LaydBack

The 2 pics above are from a shower curtain setup I saw in a new Forest River product at the RV show here in January. I done a bit of research to see how to obtain this, and below is what I came up with and already posted on D&T earlier. I'm trying to get a feel for how many are interested in case the company throws us a bone. It's late, so I'm just gonna copy and paste my other post, so read it accordingly. I think this would definitely be a great solution, if it can be priced to compete with the pleated shower doors. It is curved to give the added room and has a magnetic seal where it meets the track on the side when closed, If I recall correctly, there's also a bottom track attached at the tub. It would be a great solution if the company can come up with a way to sell to us as a group or individually. It would also help if they could visit these forums and see that there's an interest, so a little commentary on the thread would help as well.

My post from D&T:

Okay guys, just looked up the manufacturer of the system I posted pics of Shower Enclosures of America http://www.seamerica.com/. I found them by going here http://www.praxisgroupllc.com/ShowerDoors.html. They say they are looking into making it available to the public, but right now they just supply the manufacturers. I gave him this forum name, and OBers to keep us updated. I told him that this is what everyone is looking for, and that I was going to post their information, so that everyone with interest can drop them a call or an email, in hopes of speeding up the process. I encourage all to join in on this campaign and maybe post this info on other forums, and maybe they will do something for us. I truly believe this is the solution we've all been waiting on.

The number I dialed was 1-800-536-7324 ext. 3110. I spoke with a guy named Traico. I think calls and emails might work great. I just left a voicemail to see if we could do some sort of a bulk order, and either send them a bundle of preaddressed shipping labels, or take the responsibility of distribution up ourselves.


----------



## LaydBack

I see several people have viewed this, but no one has replied. I spoke with Traico again today, and he said he's going to sell me one, since I've been persistent, and that they have been discussing getting this available to people in the past weeks since I contacted them. They make several sizes, so I have to give him the exact size so that he can get me a price. For example, they have widths of 31 3/4", 35 1/4", 35 3/4", 37 3/4". He said that for that reason, it would be hard for him to do a bulk sale with me, as the next guy's width might be different than mine, and thus the pricing would be different for each different size. The heights were 57" and 64". I'd advise anyone interested to get a precise measurement, though I'd imagine most of us with the full rv tub would need the 35 3/4" x 57", which I'm pretty sure is what I'll need. Wifey measured for me, but I'm gonna double check it before I give it to Traico. Also, it comes in the finish in the pics, and in an oil rubbed bronze, which is what the coat hooks in the newer Outbacks are. You can see the other finish in the pics on the Praxis link.


----------



## Kevin K

I'm interested. My wife and I were just talking about how to make the shower useable. Right now we store towels and stuff in there. This looks like a great solution. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jewellfamily

It looks like a nice set up.


----------



## LaydBack

I spoke with him Friday after I got home and confirmed my measurements, which was exactly 35 1/4". He said that the 35 1/4" is just a prototype and the 35 3/4" is actual production. If you look at the pics I posted, you will see that the outside edges of the shower surround is raised, as is mine. He says that there's adjustabilty/tolerance in the system, and the system screws together, so I'm not really concerned about it fitting. I can't imagine the tubs and surrounds coming in various sizes within fractions of an inch of each other. He was going to take my dimensions to their tech department and get back with me Monday, on pricing. So, I guess tomorrow will be the day to find out price, and hopefully get it ordered.


----------



## kathandroddy

I would be interested in ordering this shower, depending on the price


----------



## CampingRus

Seriously? I have been calling and emailing this company for over a year and was told that they are not selling to the general public. They said they were still in the planning mode and would contact me when there were for sale.

Let me know what you find out.


----------



## LaydBack

I did not get a hold of Traico today, but will update here as soon as I do. I think the biggest issue right now is that they are not setup for cash/credit card/paypal transacting with the general public.


----------



## LaydBack

$104 + UPS ground shipping, should ship this week.


----------



## kathandroddy

LaydBack said:


> $104 + UPS ground shipping, should ship this week.


Would it ship to my house? How do I find out how much shipping is? Do you need measurements?


----------



## LaydBack

kathandroddy said:


> $104 + UPS ground shipping, should ship this week.


Would it ship to my house? How do I find out how much shipping is? Do you need measurements?
[/quote]

You would have to contact them directly. You will need your measurements, and I'm sure that shipping can be calculated once he knows where he's shipping to. He told me he'll email me once he has everything arranged, but the units aren't packaged for retail. He's going to pull one from production and either have them package and ship it, or send it to him so he can do it. He has all of my shipping and credit card info, so I'm just waiting for tracking info. When I get that or the email, then I should be able to share the shipping cost with everyone.


----------



## CampingRus

Any shipping information yet?

Just called and left a message for Triaco as well.


----------



## LaydBack

CampingRus said:


> Any shipping information yet?
> 
> Just called and left a message for Triaco as well.


I just spoke with him. He says he's not gotten some internal faxes, so he didn't have shipping info for me, and could only confirm that it did ship on Friday. Indiana's not far from St. Louis, so hopefully I'll have it by tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## CampingRus

After speaking with Triaco, I went and measured our tub. Here's my issue and I wanted to check and see if you had a similar one. Our shower surround does not go up the 57" he said the system height is. The surround stops about 2 inches below at approx 55". The opening at the 57" height is 36" (which is one of the two systems he is currently offering 36" or 40" width).

So to install the system, I would be starting on bare wall and then after 2" then be on the shower surround, which is approx a 1/4" difference.

Is this how you plan on installing it as well or does your shower surround go up to the 57" height?

Thanks!


----------



## CampingRus

Looking at the 312bh online, it is the same surround as the 250rs. Hmmmmmm, I really want this curtain.


----------



## LaydBack

CampingRus said:


> After speaking with Triaco, I went and measured our tub. Here's my issue and I wanted to check and see if you had a similar one. Our shower surround does not go up the 57" he said the system height is. The surround stops about 2 inches below at approx 55". The opening at the 57" height is 36" (which is one of the two systems he is currently offering 36" or 40" width).
> 
> So to install the system, I would be starting on bare wall and then after 2" then be on the shower surround, which is approx a 1/4" difference.
> 
> Is this how you plan on installing it as well or does your shower surround go up to the 57" height?
> 
> Thanks!


Just ran out and took this pic for you.







The side rails should mount to the raised edge of the shower surround. It will sit on the tub and I plan on just making my top screw in the side track fall on the tub surround, and not worry about the small gap between the track and the wall. There shouldn't be any water up there that will be of concern. The gap should be higher than the shower head.

Also, I just got the shipping info. It actually didn't ship out Friday as I was told, but shipped/ships out today. UPS tracking # was received minutes ago and is in their system, and shipping cost is $17.02, making it a total of $121.02.

EDIT:
UPS shows me getting it Wednesday. I'll try to install it and post pics then.


----------



## CampingRus

Thanks, I will look forward to the pics. Ordered today.


----------



## LaydBack

CampingRus said:


> Thanks, I will look forward to the pics. Ordered today.


UPS tracking shows it as delivered, so tune in later.......I don't expect to not have it installed today.


----------



## LaydBack

It's installed, I'm at my max on here as far as pics, so either click the link in my sig to see the pics or go over to the other site to see them there. I'll add commentary as I get a chance, I'm just trying to get the pics to you that have been waiting. Very easy install.

Edit:
Finished....it was really easy (tape measure, drill and hacksaw), directions were good, and it's a great looking product. I only had to cut 2 pieces, the top rail and the bottom track. The brown is really dark, as dark as the vinyl trim that's around the inside of the entry doors and dinette. Pics are updated in both locations I mentioned. I'll have to figure out how to do something different with photos over here, it seems as if I have to deleted some which would make them no longer be in the posts where people would be expecting to see them.

Edit:


----------



## CampingRus

Looks Great!! How much did you have to hacksaw off of the frame? Do you like the dark color or did you wish you had gotten the lighter version?

Cannot wait to get mine!!!!


----------



## LaydBack

CampingRus said:


> Looks Great!! How much did you have to hacksaw off of the frame? Do you like the dark color or did you wish you had gotten the lighter version?
> 
> Cannot wait to get mine!!!!


I cut about 1/4" off the bottom track as the instructions say make it 3/8" less than your measurement. Follow that instruction, it'll make the tracks stay at the wall. I cut about 3/4" off the top rail. I'm fine with the color.....no regrets. Yes, you'll love it.


----------



## LaydBack

Just got back....it worked flawlessly....no mess, not even with the kids.


----------



## CampingRus

Glad to hear it. Can't wait to get ours installed!!!


----------



## NorskBoy

I took my first shower in our 250rs this weekend. I'm calling Traico on Monday. . This looks perfect!


----------



## kathandroddy

LaydBack said:


> It's installed, I'm at my max on here as far as pics, so either click the link in my sig to see the pics or go over to the other site to see them there. I'll add commentary as I get a chance, I'm just trying to get the pics to you that have been waiting. Very easy install.
> 
> Edit:
> Finished....it was really easy (tape measure, drill and hacksaw), directions were good, and it's a great looking product. I only had to cut 2 pieces, the top rail and the bottom track. The brown is really dark, as dark as the vinyl trim that's around the inside of the entry doors and dinette. Pics are updated in both locations I mentioned. I'll have to figure out how to do something different with photos over here, it seems as if I have to deleted some which would make them no longer be in the posts where people would be expecting to see them.
> 
> Edit:
> View attachment 2499
> View attachment 2500
> View attachment 2501
> View attachment 2502
> View attachment 2503
> View attachment 2504


How does the shower sit in the bottom track? Is it possible to send pictures of that?


----------



## CampingRus

We got ours in the mail on thursday and left for a weekend trip friday morning. DH is going to install it this week. Our next trip out is at a full hook site in a few weeks. Will definitely give the curtain a good testing then!!!! DD usually makes a mess in the bathroom during a shower, cannot wait to see if it contains her 11 year old mess!


----------



## LaydBack

kathandroddy said:


> It's installed, I'm at my max on here as far as pics, so either click the link in my sig to see the pics or go over to the other site to see them there. I'll add commentary as I get a chance, I'm just trying to get the pics to you that have been waiting. Very easy install.
> 
> Edit:
> Finished....it was really easy (tape measure, drill and hacksaw), directions were good, and it's a great looking product. I only had to cut 2 pieces, the top rail and the bottom track. The brown is really dark, as dark as the vinyl trim that's around the inside of the entry doors and dinette. Pics are updated in both locations I mentioned. I'll have to figure out how to do something different with photos over here, it seems as if I have to deleted some which would make them no longer be in the posts where people would be expecting to see them.
> 
> Edit:
> View attachment 2499
> View attachment 2500
> View attachment 2501
> View attachment 2502
> View attachment 2503
> View attachment 2504


How does the shower sit in the bottom track? Is it possible to send pictures of that?
[/quote]

Sorry, just saw this.....will try to get close-up tomorrow. Basically, the inner and outer edges of the wall tracks fit on the outside of the bottom track, snugly. The bottom track has a part that's raised which meets a raised part on the wall tracks, which is how it holds the wall tracks tight to the walls.

If you are speaking of the curtain, it has clips on the bottom like it does on the top, to hold the curtain to the bottom track.


----------



## sptddog

Awesome - I want this too. I can't open the links in the original posts for some reason (work probably has them blocked). So, do I understand that this is a frame of sorts that fits inside of the existing surround - with a curve up top that works almost like the pleated shower doors? And, for install, the bottom rail, and side rails just screw into the surround? It's a cloth curtain? Do I then keep the existing shower curtain outside of it? Does it stick out far enough that it makes the bathroom seem smaller or that someone tall coudl hit their head on it?

I've seen the curved rod that folds in for storage - wondering if this sticks out as far, and if it does stick out, will it be in the way of the medicine chest etc. I can't quite tell from the pictures.


----------



## CampingRus

Dh installed our curtain yesterday. He still has a few things to finish up (caulking), but it looks great! He had to do a few more modifications and will post his changes. We had to take the curtain down. Never realized how poorly installed the curtain was. You cannot tell by photo, but the curtain track is about 4" inside the new curtain frame.

Was worried that it would make the already tight bathroom in the 250rs feel smaller and that was NOT the case at all! Cannot wait for this weekend and our full hookup site at a favorite State Park. We will test the heck out of it!

























Extra screw in frame made it feel more stable.









Sorry moderator - I am having trouble resizing them on the phone!!


----------



## CampingRus

OK, DH reporting in again...

1> I pre-drilled the holes to be sure the screws went in easy.

2> I put a bunch of clear caulk behind the pieces when I installed them. I should have used more behind them. Do not be afraid to put a bunch on the back sides before you put them up.

3> A bit of caulk in each screw hole before hand tightening, and a bit over the screw heads to protect from water.

4> The Bracket that holds the curved top rail has only one screw hole on the top to hold it to the wall. Once I got everything in place, I drilled through the "closed" hole on the top of each side rail through the botom hole of the Top Rail bracket. A bit of caulk in the hole, and put a screw through those to help secure the top bracket/rail. Much more stable/stronger now. (Wife has some pictures someplace)

5> The little metal screws that go in from the bottom on the bracket into the curved bar were troublesome, so I pre-drilled them as I installed each one. Those screws went in much better.

6> Did a caulking inside and outside of all rails this am.

7> Removed the old curtain from the hooks, as it is "Inside" the new system and would just be strange.

8> The new system works great, clears the upper Cabinet buy a couple inches on my camper.

9> Be careful opening the new door as it is stiff and the handle arm/rail wants to rub the edge of the sink counter a bit. A little pressure and it slides by without rubbing. Seems to be getting easier and not wanting to rub as much with more movement.

DH / Chauffeur / Chef / Janitor / Camper Tech / Support Staff

PS - love you DW.



CampingRus said:


> Dh installed our curtain yesterday. He still has a few things to finish up (caulking), but it looks great! He had to do a few more modifications and will post his changes. We had to take the curtain down. Never realized how poorly installed the curtain was. You cannot tell by photo, but the curtain track is about 4" inside the new curtain frame. On my phone do need to figure out how to Link the photos.
> 
> Ok, took it out of lofi mode. Here you go:
> 
> Sorry moderator - I am having trouble resizing them on the phone!!


----------



## CampingRus

sptddog said:


> Awesome - I want this too. I can't open the links in the original posts for some reason (work probably has them blocked). So, do I understand that this is a frame of sorts that fits inside of the existing surround - with a curve up top that works almost like the pleated shower doors? And, for install, the bottom rail, and side rails just screw into the surround? It's a cloth curtain? Do I then keep the existing shower curtain outside of it? Does it stick out far enough that it makes the bathroom seem smaller or that someone tall coudl hit their head on it?
> 
> I've seen the curved rod that folds in for storage - wondering if this sticks out as far, and if it does stick out, will it be in the way of the medicine chest etc. I can't quite tell from the pictures.


It's a 4 piece frame that you put together. DH had to cut the bottom and top rails and did so without difficulty. The bottom rail was caulked into place and the side rails were both caulked and screwed into place. The curtain is a plasticized/polyvinyl type curtain. As for the existing shower curtain in our 250rs, we left the rail in the ceiling, but had to take out the curtain itself.

The surround does not stick out and make the bathroom smaller and clears the mediciine cabinet by an inch.

Dh is 6'5" and DS is 6'2". They both will have to duck under the top rail to get it the shower, but rail not intrude on the bathroom space.

Hope I answered all of your questions.


----------



## LaydBack

Jenn, you and your DH have done a great job of filling in what I left out. Glad it's been a hit with those that have ordered it. In my 312BH, it misses the medicine cabinet by probably less than 1/2", and my original curtain is fine with this one installed. The original curtain sits outside of this one. I think it's a great solution at a good pricepoint, and looks much better than the pleated one. What is funny is the inconsistency with Keystone and the way this fits everyone's enclosures differently, even on the same models.


----------



## CampingRus

A great big THUMBS UP for the shower curtain!! More room in the shower and not a drop of water outside the shower!!

Perfect!!!!!!

Jenn & Wayne


----------



## kathandroddy

What kind of quality is the shower curtain? Would it ever get holes where it attaches at the top/bottom. And if it does, is it possible to get a replacement curtain and not have to purchase the whole thing?


----------



## LaydBack

kathandroddy said:


> What kind of quality is the shower curtain? Would it ever get holes where it attaches at the top/bottom. And if it does, is it possible to get a replacement curtain and not have to purchase the whole thing?


The quality is excellent in my opinion, and I think it should hold up for years. The way it operates doesn't seem to stress the holes where the curtain attaches. I doubt you'd be disappointed. Willingtonpaul is waiting to here back from Traico on the availability of a replacement curtain.


----------



## CampingRus

kathandroddy said:


> What kind of quality is the shower curtain? Would it ever get holes where it attaches at the top/bottom. And if it does, is it possible to get a replacement curtain and not have to purchase the whole thing?


After my daughters shower this morning, I will definitely rate this a BUY! She is normally a messy, messy shower person. Even she was amazed.

As for the quality the parts that attached to the sliders are thick plastic. I cannot see them breaking. As for replacement curtain only, not a clue, but that is a good question. I am sure triaco would be able to answer that.


----------



## heron

I've tried to reach Traico with no luck...any suggestions on how to connect with him? I'd like to install one in my 312 when we get back on the 25th from our beach trip...called him twice, left messages, no return phone call.


----------



## CampingRus

heron said:


> I've tried to reach Traico with no luck...any suggestions on how to connect with him? I'd like to install one in my 312 when we get back on the 25th from our beach trip...called him twice, left messages, no return phone call.


I called the number listed. First time I left a message and then called back again about a half hour later.

Not sure why he wouldn't call back unless he was out of the office. Keep Trying - definitely worth it!


----------



## CampingRus

CampingRus said:


> It's a 4 piece frame that you put together. DH had to cut the bottom and top rails and did so without difficulty. The bottom rail was caulked into place and the side rails were both caulked and screwed into place. The curtain is a plasticized/polyvinyl type curtain. As for the existing shower curtain in our 250rs, we left the rail in the ceiling, but had to take out the curtain itself.
> 
> The surround does not stick out and make the bathroom smaller and clears the mediciine cabinet by an inch.
> 
> Dh is 6'5" and DS is 6'2". They both will have to duck under the top rail to get it the shower, but rail not intrude on the bathroom space.
> 
> Hope I answered all of your questions.


hello all DH here yet again...

Thought I would mention that I made the cuts with a Dremmel. It made much cleaner and straighter cuts. A little grinding with a find grinder attachment on the Dremmel and then finished the cut edges with a wire brush attatchment.

One word to the future installers. be sure that the Side you want the door to open and close is 100% Vertical Straight. A slight bit off the and the magnet door tab will not grab perfectly. If you are off a little, it is ok. Mine is off a tad and it is still water tight.

DH / Chauffeur / Chef / Janitor / Camper Tech / Support Staff

PS - love you DW.


----------



## LaydBack

CampingRus said:


> It's a 4 piece frame that you put together. DH had to cut the bottom and top rails and did so without difficulty. The bottom rail was caulked into place and the side rails were both caulked and screwed into place. The curtain is a plasticized/polyvinyl type curtain. As for the existing shower curtain in our 250rs, we left the rail in the ceiling, but had to take out the curtain itself.
> 
> The surround does not stick out and make the bathroom smaller and clears the mediciine cabinet by an inch.
> 
> Dh is 6'5" and DS is 6'2". They both will have to duck under the top rail to get it the shower, but rail not intrude on the bathroom space.
> 
> Hope I answered all of your questions.


hello all DH here yet again...

Thought I would mention that I made the cuts with a Dremmel. It made much cleaner and straighter cuts. A little grinding with a find grinder attachment on the Dremmel and then finished the cut edges with a wire brush attatchment.

One word to the future installers. be sure that the Side you want the door to open and close is 100% Vertical Straight. A slight bit off the and the magnet door tab will not grab perfectly. If you are off a little, it is ok. Mine is off a tad and it is still water tight.

DH / Chauffeur / Chef / Janitor / Camper Tech / Support Staff

PS - love you DW.
[/quote]

Again, good points. I guess being a tradesman, I just assume everyone makes straight cuts, measures twice and cuts once, and does all the other fit and finish things. I used a hacksaw and file and got good results, but for some, that may actually be harder. I just used a square to put a pencil line on the pieces and cut on my line.

Heron, I wish you luck. From my dealings with Traico, it seemed as if it was his project to get moving these units off the ground. If he's off or on vacation, there may not be anyone filling in on selling these. As far as I know, it's kind of been the word of mouth sales from this thread and the one I posted on D&T. Persist, that's what got this going.


----------



## sptddog

Thanks for the answers - I think I'm going to call as well. As a side note, I did notice that in the 2013 250RS Keystone is putting in a rounded shower curtain flat to the ceiling - I'm almost tempted to see if I could order that, if it would be easier. Then again, that just gives room, it doesn't keep the bottom of the curtain tight like this does!


----------



## fpl

Ordered mine today. Can't wait.



sptddog said:


> Thanks for the answers - I think I'm going to call as well. As a side note, I did notice that in the 2013 250RS Keystone is putting in a rounded shower curtain flat to the ceiling - I'm almost tempted to see if I could order that, if it would be easier. Then again, that just gives room, it doesn't keep the bottom of the curtain tight like this does!


----------



## John3640

Does anyone have an email address for Traico? I really want to order this shower curtain but haven't had any luck calling.

John


----------



## LaydBack

John3640 said:


> Does anyone have an email address for Traico? I really want to order this shower curtain but haven't had any luck calling.
> 
> John


[email protected]


----------



## kathandroddy

heron said:


> I've tried to reach Traico with no luck...any suggestions on how to connect with him? I'd like to install one in my 312 when we get back on the 25th from our beach trip...called him twice, left messages, no return phone call.


Were you able to get a hold of him? I have just tried calling and sent him an email today.


----------



## LaydBack

kathandroddy said:


> I've tried to reach Traico with no luck...any suggestions on how to connect with him? I'd like to install one in my 312 when we get back on the 25th from our beach trip...called him twice, left messages, no return phone call.


Were you able to get a hold of him? I have just tried calling and sent him an email today.
[/quote]
Some have had a bit of trouble getting him, but be patient and persistent. I think he has had this added to his regular duties, and everyone has been happy dealing with him once they get a hold of him. Keep trying, and try to know exactly what you want (color/finish and size) when you call him, so that 1 call will do, and you won't have to try to catch him again.


----------



## kathandroddy

LaydBack said:


> I've tried to reach Traico with no luck...any suggestions on how to connect with him? I'd like to install one in my 312 when we get back on the 25th from our beach trip...called him twice, left messages, no return phone call.


Were you able to get a hold of him? I have just tried calling and sent him an email today.
[/quote]
Some have had a bit of trouble getting him, but be patient and persistent. I think he has had this added to his regular duties, and everyone has been happy dealing with him once they get a hold of him. Keep trying, and try to know exactly what you want (color/finish and size) when you call him, so that 1 call will do, and you won't have to try to catch him again.
[/quote]

Just got a hold of him today, should hopefully be here in a few weeks. Can't wait!!


----------



## H2oSprayer

I simply sent him an email with my measurements, the part number of what I wanted, my billing address, and my shipping address and asked him to call me when he was ready for the credit card info. Very efficient and I knew there would be no issues with a wrong address or anything.


----------



## fpl

This is the best money I have spent on my Outback! No water on the floor anymore. Thank you!


----------



## Timberghost

I must admit that I am somewhat of an imposter on this board as an owner of a 2012 Laredo 303TG. I came here snooping at peoples modifications and different ideas and I am very glad that I did! I spoke with Triaco today and I should have my setup delivered next week. Thanks for the hard work in finding this and making it a reality for people!

Mike


----------



## sptddog

I installed and used my new shower set up last week. With at least 6 showers a day in the camper (we showered the kids of friends with tents that had boys too old for hte ladies bathhouse, but too young for the mens alone) over 4 days....this new curtain ROCKED. Best thing I did so far, and I'm certain that I'd recommend it to anyone. I paid for express shipping, had it in 3-4 days, installed it myself in less than two hours, and it only cost me 150 bucks. I'm in LOVE. Not one ounce of water on the floor, easy to use, I can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## LaydBack

Nice to see this train still rolling along. I chuckle now, when someone hops on the bandwagon. I'm sure all that have it now probably know what I'm talking about. The minute I saw it, I knew it was THE solution. Everything about it says it. I just wish I would've thought of it, instead of just finding a way for us to get it!!! Those of you in peril may as well get with it and join the movement.


----------



## H2oSprayer

You would think that if Keystone would buy these in bulk, they probably wouldn't be more then $50 or so each and probably 10 minutes to install them at the factory. I know that they count pennies but I would rather pay an extra $100 on the cost of the camper with the curtain already installed vs having to installing it myself.

On a side note, if you are fighting the curtain to get it to slide into the track that holds it...well..."here's your sign". It should easily slide down the track. If it does not easily slide in the track, don't get frustrated (because it is like 120 degrees in the camper







) and pull on it (perhaps with a pair of Channel locks), simply flip the curtain over, it is probably just backwards.









BTW; SEA has awesome customer service!!







Thanks again Traico!!


----------



## LaydBack

H2oSprayer said:


> You would think that if Keystone would buy these in bulk, they probably wouldn't be more then $50 or so each and probably 10 minutes to install them at the factory. I know that they count pennies but I would rather pay an extra $100 on the cost of the camper with the curtain already installed vs having to installing it myself.
> 
> On a side note, if you are fighting the curtain to get it to slide into the track that holds it...well..."here's your sign". It should easily slide down the track. If it does not easily slide in the track, don't get frustrated (because it is like 120 degrees in the camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and pull on it (perhaps with a pair of Channel locks), simply flip the curtain over, it is probably just backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW; SEA has awesome customer service!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Traico!!


We live and we learn, huh. No pain, no gain. Glad they took care of ya.


----------



## kathandroddy

installed our new shower today, can't wait to try it out next weekend!!


----------



## kathandroddy

Anyone know if it is better to travel with the shower curtain closed or open, does it make a difference?


----------



## sptddog

I'm not sure it matters, but I traveled with mine closed - more because the curtain still needed to dry out. Mine doesn't slide that freely, so I'm sure I could travel with it open, but I just figured it was better to close it.


----------



## LaydBack

There's a magnet to hold it in either position, so it shouldn't matter. I always lay the shower head down in the tub and close the shower curtain for travel.


----------



## heron

Finally ready for the install... Can someone tell me exactly what I need as we are in the process of moving and I'll have to go and get tools(above and beyond) from storage. I'll be installing at a local campground we are taking the camper to on Tuesday. 
I figure I'll need:

1. Hacksaw with file to clean up ends
2. Cordless screw driver
3. High Quality white silicone 
4. Level
5. Square
6. Measuring tape
?

Any additional "heads up" would be much appreciated. I read the thread and will make sure the closing side magnet will line up. I have yet to open the box so it may be a cinch once I see how things are laid out. I'm a bit concerned as t how the rails fasten to the walls and the tub.

Thanks all!


----------



## LaydBack

heron said:


> Finally ready for the install... Can someone tell me exactly what I need as we are in the process of moving and I'll have to go and get tools(above and beyond) from storage. I'll be installing at a local campground we are taking the camper to on Tuesday.
> I figure I'll need:
> 
> 1. Hacksaw with file to clean up ends
> 2. Cordless screw driver
> 3. High Quality white silicone
> 4. Level
> 5. Square
> 6. Measuring tape
> ?
> 
> Any additional "heads up" would be much appreciated. I read the thread and will make sure the closing side magnet will line up. I have yet to open the box so it may be a cinch once I see how things are laid out. I'm a bit concerned as t how the rails fasten to the walls and the tub.
> 
> Thanks all!


I think you're good, maybe a small pilot hole bit. I used clear, but if white's your preference.......


----------



## heron

LaydBack said:


> Finally ready for the install... Can someone tell me exactly what I need as we are in the process of moving and I'll have to go and get tools(above and beyond) from storage. I'll be installing at a local campground we are taking the camper to on Tuesday.
> I figure I'll need:
> 
> 1. Hacksaw with file to clean up ends
> 2. Cordless screw driver
> 3. High Quality white silicone
> 4. Level
> 5. Square
> 6. Measuring tape
> ?
> 
> Any additional "heads up" would be much appreciated. I read the thread and will make sure the closing side magnet will line up. I have yet to open the box so it may be a cinch once I see how things are laid out. I'm a bit concerned as t how the rails fasten to the walls and the tub.
> 
> Thanks all!


I think you're good, maybe a small pilot hole bit. I used clear, but if white's your preference.......
[/quote]

Okay, held up today because of flooding in my area. Will try it on Thursday. I ended up with clear tub and tile silicone.


----------



## sptddog

You'll want the clear tub and tile - the rest of the caulking in the camper is clear, and it's just a nicer finish.

My advice is to open the box and study the parts and the directions. I'm a girl (hahaha), so perhaps this sort of thing doesn't come as naturally to me. I took mine out of the box, and pieced it all together, laying on the floor, so I could see what part went where, and how they all attached together. Gave me a much easier install than it would have if I had just followed the directions (which are hard to read) step by step.

From a tools perspective, your list looks good. I followed others advice on this thread, and caulked before I laid the parts in (caulking behind the pieces), pre-drilled all the holes before I put the screws in, and used the extra holes at the top for added support. From start to finish (not including the 1/2 hour plotting the night before), I was installed and caulked in less than 2 hours. I had to cut off just a sliver, which I did with the hacksaw, and that was it.

Traico had told me that the side rails would be higher than my shower surround, and that I might need shims, but I didn't (my surround came higher than the rails). You might want to keep that in mind though - if the side rails extend above the shower surround, you'll want two shims (probably painted etc to look nice). Think it just depends on your measurements.


----------



## LaydBack

sptddog said:


> You'll want the clear tub and tile - the rest of the caulking in the camper is clear, and it's just a nicer finish.
> 
> My advice is to open the box and study the parts and the directions. I'm a girl (hahaha), so perhaps this sort of thing doesn't come as naturally to me. I took mine out of the box, and pieced it all together, laying on the floor, so I could see what part went where, and how they all attached together. Gave me a much easier install than it would have if I had just followed the directions (which are hard to read) step by step.
> 
> From a tools perspective, your list looks good. I followed others advice on this thread, and caulked before I laid the parts in (caulking behind the pieces), pre-drilled all the holes before I put the screws in, and used the extra holes at the top for added support. From start to finish (not including the 1/2 hour plotting the night before), I was installed and caulked in less than 2 hours. I had to cut off just a sliver, which I did with the hacksaw, and that was it.
> 
> Traico had told me that the side rails would be higher than my shower surround, and that I might need shims, but I didn't (my surround came higher than the rails). You might want to keep that in mind though - if the side rails extend above the shower surround, you'll want two shims (probably painted etc to look nice). Think it just depends on your measurements.


Good points. Seems the only consistency in these trailers is the inconsistency. It's like they use flea market items or factory seconds.


----------



## zrxfishing

Just sent Traico an email with the size & color I need. Hopefully it's still available or I'll have to come up with something else since the DW already loves the way this looks!


----------



## Good Times

Second mod idea taken from LaydBack, thanks. Great product and easy install. Also asked Traico about replacement curtains, he said they are a 1yr warranty but call if outside of that and he will work with you. Otherwise the curtain alone is $25 to replace.


----------



## JDStremel3

Thank you everyone for all the comments and pics here, VERY helpful! Very excited to be installing mine this weekend!


----------



## JDStremel3

Just installed it and it looks great...looking forward to using it! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## willingtonpaul

this shower curtain is absolutely awesome, and on the top 5 mods i have ever done. i got the idea from laydback also; i installed it in may of 2012, and i have been so happy to not have to ever worry about water getting all over the place no matter who is in the shower (read: kids and spouse and guests !)

for anyone that thinks it is too expensive, believe me, it is well worth it...


----------



## Tourdfox

I'm jumping on the band wagon.This is a must have.Thanks for all your posts.


----------



## Tourdfox

Tourdfox said:


> I'm jumping on the band wagon.This is a must have.Thanks for all your posts.


Emailed Traico 2 days ago.No reply yet


----------



## LaydBack

Tourdfox said:


> I'm jumping on the band wagon.This is a must have.Thanks for all your posts.


Emailed Traico 2 days ago.No reply yet
[/quote]

Hang in there. He can be hard to get a hold of sometimes. Did you try calling?


----------



## Tourdfox

LaydBack said:


> I'm jumping on the band wagon.This is a must have.Thanks for all your posts.


Emailed Traico 2 days ago.No reply yet
[/quote]

Hang in there. He can be hard to get a hold of sometimes. Did you try calling?
[/quote]

Oh i will for sure.Havn't tried calling yet but surely will if i don't hear anything soon.Thanks again.I just phoned the 800 # and left him a message.But the links won't work for me and i cannot find the part # for the 35 3/4 x 57 in oil rubbed bronze curved.Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Tourdfox

Tourdfox said:


> I'm jumping on the band wagon.This is a must have.Thanks for all your posts.


Emailed Traico 2 days ago.No reply yet
[/quote]

Hang in there. He can be hard to get a hold of sometimes. Did you try calling?
[/quote]

Oh i will for sure.Havn't tried calling yet but surely will if i don't hear anything soon.Thanks again.I just phoned the 800 # and left him a message.But the links won't work for me and i cannot find the part # for the 35 3/4 x 57 in oil rubbed bronze curved.Any help is appreciated.
[/quote]
Under control.Traico returned my call this morning and the unit has been ordered.


----------



## Tourdfox

I talked to Traico today.As I hadn't got a confirmation email as per the unit being sent out.He had apologized for it not being sent out yet.Will be shipped out on Monday i'm told.He said they are just crazy busy and he hoped that I receive it in 1 piece as it has quite a distance to travel.A very pleasant fella to deal with.Talking to him again also gave me another chance to confirm that he had all the correct mailing info which he did.Now just the waiting game.


----------



## JDStremel3

Waiting is always the hardest...It all comes in a cardboard tube... Would be hard for them to mess it up. If you need more pics I can post some of mine if you want or different angles. The instructions that come with it have horrible illustrations.


----------



## Tourdfox

JDStremel3 said:


> Waiting is always the hardest...It all comes in a cardboard tube... Would be hard for them to mess it up. If you need more pics I can post some of mine if you want or different angles. The instructions that come with it have horrible illustrations.


More pics the better.I'd appreciate that.The cardboard tube I think should be safe as anything.I'm more curious of the accual color.Oil rubbed bronze.I guess one could cut down the side rails to match the height of the existing shower surround which is 56 inches to avoid the void at the top cause it comes 57.Thanks


----------



## zrxfishing

Love this shower curtain!! I also replaced the stock flimsy tub with a fiberglass reinforced tub from www.rvpartscountry.com The new tub is great, my second tub from them, & no leaks & more room with this shower curtain!!


----------



## JDStremel3

OK, I'm usually good at figuring things out but I'm stumped on this one...How do you upload pictures? I'll keep looking for a forum or a topic in the faq or help section. But I have the pics to share but just don't know how...Found it, Ill post some in a few


----------



## Oregon_Camper

JDStremel3 said:


> OK, I'm usually good at figuring things out but I'm stumped on this one...How do you upload pictures? I'll keep looking for a forum or a topic in the faq or help section. But I have the pics to share but just don't know how...Found it, Ill post some in a few


Posting pictures is an easy task...once you know thesecrets...



From your user page (where are you details are located) atthe bottom of the page you'll see "Edit My Profile" (click on that)



Now you will see a listing of items on the leftside....click on "Your Albums"



Now you will see a new view in the right hand pane. On the far right, click on the drop down box(just below the word "Controls") and select "Upload Image"



From there it is straight forward on how to add pictures toyour Outbackers.com Album.



Now...when you want to post that picture into a thread, youhave to all the above items, except instead of clicking on "UploadImage" you will click on "View". Click on any of the pictures you want to addto a thread (it will open up into a bigger view after clicking on it). 



Now...here is the tricky part. Once the picture has opened up from clickingon it before, you will have to do a right mouse click on the picture and thenselect "properties". When thenext window opens, you need to copy the address for the picture....starts outas http://www.outbackers.com/forums. Once you've highlighted that link and copied it (by doing a right mouseclick)....then you can go to the thread and add this link.



When you are responding to a post, you have the normalwindow to type you information (icons on the left..open space on the right)



On the toolbar you will see the normal stuff "B"for bold...etc. As you make your way tothe right, you will see one icon that looks like a tree (right right of theenvelope). Clicking on that will bringup the last popup screen that allows you to paste the link to the picture.



Then you're done...



Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## Tourdfox

I finally got my UPS tracking # today for the shower curtain. The unit itself was $ 104.00 the shipping was $ 63.63 = 167.63.Suppose to receive by the 14 th.


----------



## JDStremel3

Shipping seems a bit high... The total cost of mine was $137.96 with CA tax but shipping was $25.64. I loaded some pics under my gallery but will post more under it and hopefully soon under this post if I get the time (time consumed by newborn).


----------



## Tourdfox

A lot high i'd say.The postal service is alive and well at that price for shipping.But if it resolves the problem like i'm sure it will then not so bad I guess.But the wife is going to let me have it when she see's the visa bill lol


----------



## Tourdfox

JDStremel3 said:


> Shipping seems a bit high... The total cost of mine was $137.96 with CA tax but shipping was $25.64. I loaded some pics under my gallery but will post more under it and hopefully soon under this post if I get the time (time consumed by newborn).


Thanks for the pics.Looks great.


----------



## Ruger

Ok I gotta get this, what is the website to order this from?


----------



## LaydBack

Ruger said:


> Ok I gotta get this, what is the website to order this from?


No website, see the first post for phone number, or try this email address [email protected]


----------



## Pop up graduate

I ordered one of these curtains based on the info and pictures from this thread. Just finished installing it today and I couldn't be happier with the ease of installation and the overall quality of the product. This thing is really well engineered and is very solid when installed. I did use a bead of silicone under the tracks when installing to keep water from seeping under. I'd say it's the best bang for your buck mod you can make. Definitely a good choice for your first mod.
Thanks to all who have posted here.

P.S. I ordered this on 11/26/13 and Traico is still the guy to talk to. I emailed him as well as leaving a voice message and it still took maybe a week before he got back to me but everything worked out in the end. All the contact info listed on this thread are still correct. He was very helpful and pleasant to work with when you finally do hear back from him and doesn't act put out by having to set up the sale for us outbackers.

-Kevin


----------



## Park

For what its worth...I just spoke the Triaco ....they are still available and are $104 plus shipping. Size makes no difference.
Cheers

8-20-14


----------



## BluegrassRV

Wanted to add on that we did the $104 shower mod from Traico as well back in Aug of 2013. Nothing has improved our camping experience more than this mod. Its allowed us to host more guests and improves everyone's attitude since you don't have to deal with all of the wet towels wedged along the sides of the shower. Its so worth the effort of installing (seemed like 4-5 hours with 2 men). [Still have no idea why more new campers aren't being installed with these shower curtains].


----------



## H2oSprayer

I have to agree with BlugreassRV. I installed our back in June of 2012 and it still looks like new. By far, one of the best mods I did!!


----------



## flat-top

I have a 2013 Outback 312BH and I'm interested in installing the shower curtain from Tracio. I see by the last post that was made I think in 2014, that they are still available. My question is for H2oSprayer. Did you order the 35 3/4" X 57" for your 312BH. Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## H2oSprayer

flat-top said:


> My question is for H2oSprayer. Did you order the 35 3/4" X 57" for your 312BH.


Unfortunately, I do not remember the size I ordered. I looked on the invoice for my purchase at it shows a part number of ARC-3657ORB. If the part number has anything to do with the size, I would speculate it was the 35 3/4" x 57". I do remember that I needed to cut just a very small amount off the top and bottom rail to make it fit just right. If you are unsure of the sizing, it's better to order it on the larger size and still have the ability to cut it down.


----------



## flat-top

Its time to do some mods to my Outback, before camping season starts. Can any one tell me what colors the shower curtain comes in, My Outback, 312BH is a 2013 model. I'm going to try an order one from the man called Traico. I have the phone number and email from previous posts but I couldn't find out anywhere what the colors are, or which is the best one to order. Anyone with this information, would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. I have two young grandchildren, and I think this would work great in the bathroom.


----------



## JDStremel3

I believe it was only one color option (head rail) but two different size lengths. The Curtain itself is that fogged rubbery plastic. This mod is one of my favorites done next to putting solar panels and two golf cart batteries on.


----------



## H2oSprayer

flat-top said:


> My Outback, 312BH is a 2013 model. I'm going to try an order one from the man called Traico.


You will love this mod as it makes the shower much easier to use (no more pealing the shower curtain off you while showering)! As posted above, the curtain is a heavy rubbery plastic that is a bit opaque and the hardware is the same oil rubbed bronze that the fixtures use, so it looks like it came from the factory that way (I wish it would have).


----------



## Stumpy75

I'll be getting my trailer out of storage in a week or so, and will be looking into this. Anyone know what kind of measurements a TRS210 might be for this curtain? Hope they have a size that fits mine!


----------



## flat-top

I email Traico Marinoff, on April 8, and received an email yesterday April 12, from Sandie Soleo, her email is, [email protected], phone number 800-536-7324 ext 3084. She helps Traico out when he is busy with other things. The part number for my RV is ARC-3657ORB, Oil Rub Bronze, size will be 35 3/4" X 57". Cost is still $104.00 plus $30 to $35 for shipping, I live in Grantville, PA. They are in stock at Elkhart IN. Sandie said it would ship out on April 18, so I should have it by April 20 or 21st. Also if anyone is interested, the sizes that are available are as follows: Width's - 31 3/4", 35 3/4", 37 3/4", and 39 3/4". Height - 57" and 64". Colors are either Platinum or Oil-Rub Bronze. Also I would like to thank everyone for their help and info that I have received on this forum. Hope everyone has a great and safe camping season.


----------



## Stumpy75

Thanks Flat-top. I'll be getting my trailer home this weekend, and will get the needed measurements to order this.


----------



## Tourdfox

I ordered one from Traico a couple yrs back. The install is basic. You will love this modification.


----------



## Stumpy75

Just got my trailer home, took the measurements and will be ordering tomorrow.


----------



## Stumpy75

Looks like I have a problem.... Took a few more measurements.

The measurement at the bottom of the enclosure is 35 5/8". However, in the middle of the enclosure, it's 36", and at the top, it's 36 1/2". I can now see that the inside wall that the tub surround is attached to is about 1" off plumb, top to bottom(using a level). Never saw this before, as I wasn't really looking for it. The bathroom door trim was attached to the wall correctly(plumb), and the problem was covered with an additional piece of trim. Since I had nothing to compare this too, I thought it was normal. The outside wall seems to be plumb. Thank you Keystone for the great build... ullhair: :wacko: :angry2:

So, unless this curtain is really forgiving, I don't think I can use it.

I'll be looking for a different shower curtain to hang in the existing track. The current curtain is not wide enough, only comes down into the tub by a few inches and is not weighted. Maybe a wider and longer one with bottom weights would work better than what I have now. I could also velcro the side on the outside wall to keep the water from splashing to the floor.


----------



## aw and kw

I will be ordering one also - as soon as i get back to the campground to take measurement.

Im glad i found this mod, otherwise i was going to rip out tub and put in shower!

Thank you to all


----------



## JDStremel3

Stumpy75 said:


> Looks like I have a problem.... Took a few more measurements.
> 
> The measurement at the bottom of the enclosure is 35 5/8". However, in the middle of the enclosure, it's 36", and at the top, it's 36 1/2". I can now see that the inside wall that the tub surround is attached to is about 1" off plumb, top to bottom(using a level). Never saw this before, as I wasn't really looking for it. The bathroom door trim was attached to the wall correctly(plumb), and the problem was covered with an additional piece of trim. Since I had nothing to compare this too, I thought it was normal. The outside wall seems to be plumb. Thank you Keystone for the great build... ullhair: :wacko: :angry2:
> 
> So, unless this curtain is really forgiving, I don't think I can use it.
> 
> I'll be looking for a different shower curtain to hang in the existing track. The current curtain is not wide enough, only comes down into the tub by a few inches and is not weighted. Maybe a wider and longer one with bottom weights would work better than what I have now. I could also velcro the side on the outside wall to keep the water from splashing to the floor.


I would make some type of plastic shim (some type of waterproof material) or caulking or combo thereof...shower curtin is wonderful with zero leaks!


----------



## Stumpy75

A 3/4' to 1" thick triangular shim 30" long might be a little much though.

Is the curtain flexible enough to take up the slack on a 1" difference from top to bottom on one side only? Could someone with it installed take a measurement and see if your surround is as far off as mine is?


----------

